# Who is your early favorite for No. 1 next year ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Now that the dust has settled a little bit, we can (very) slowly begin to look ahead to the 2009 draft. I don't know if Rubio will be in, but if he decides to and reaches an agreement with his club he might have a chance to be first international guard to be taken first overall.

Who is your early pick ?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Thabeet seriously?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Thabeet seriously?


He is a big with upside who has shown a lot of improvement last year. His stock will likely rise if that trend continues and while I don't think he has the talent to be a first selection it's possibile that he could find himself as a Top 5 pick next year.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Lil' Romeo.

Tyreke Evans ain't bout nothing.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

Griffin, but Jennings is ****ing nice


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Griffin or DeRozan. Jennings is good but not #1 pick good. Isn't big enough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree with bball2223, Griffin will go first or DeRozan. I wonder who will be this years Russell Westbrook though (meaning guy who comes from basically nowhere to become a top 5 pick).


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It depends on what team, but I could see Griffin, Evans or Jennings going first.

Evans is my favorite of the 3, so him.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Demar Derozan, slight edge over Griffen


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I believe in my boy Greg Monroe. Let that talent loose big fella!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't get all the blake griffin love.

the guy i'm looking out for is james hardin.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I believe in my boy Greg Monroe. Let that talent loose big fella!


My bad, I forgot about him. If someone else wants him to be in the discussion I'll add him to the poll.

There is now an option for other, feel free to name someone else.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

In the poll I picked Mullens, but as far as I can tell this early, we're not looking at a sure-fire #1, or necessarily even a clear top few picks (at least yet). Barring major changes, we've got nobody in what I consider sure-thing star territory, so the team picking first will have a lot to do with it. I went Mullens because, all things being equal, size usually wins out. But depending on how things play out, Mullens, Monroe, Daye, Griffin, Rubio ... anything can happen. With Jennings, a lot depends on where he goes to play this year. Derozan will have to prove he can play basketball, as opposed to just run and jump (seems limited skill-wise when I've seen him).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm not on the Griffin wagon just yet. He skies for dunks and grabs boards, but I'm not sold on the rest of his game. It would be down to Mullens, DeRozan, and Rubio for me right now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was wondering where Greg Monroe is on this poll but apparently he has been left of of nearly every mock I've found. He has really slipped in the rankings a lot toward the end of his senior season. I still think he's a great talent, but I just have a feeling he won't come out his freshman year.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

If Rubio is in this year, him. 

If not, Mullens.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i don't get all the blake griffin love.
> 
> the guy i'm looking out for is james hardin.


yeah, james hardin has a chance to be a really good player, maybe even 1st overall


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgetown could have an off year, so Monroe might not come out this time around.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

There's no surefire player at 1, but I think it'll be Griffin, Rubio and DeRozan in the top 3. I can see one of these guys being number 1. Of course, someone else can rise during the season and I hope it's Jennings, regardless of wherever he ends up playing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Georgetown could have an off year, so Monroe might not come out this.


Yeah, we just have to wait a little bit. Unless he has a very good freshman year it wouldn't shock anyone if he stays at least two years at Georgetown like everyone does.


----------



## LP3 (Jul 17, 2008)

Brandon Jennings has a decent chance to be the first overall pick he is a super talent and the negatives about him being first are retorical think point guard went first just last year with D.Rose and the size knouck is false he's bigger than A.Iverson first pick in 96'


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i don't get all the blake griffin love.
> 
> the guy i'm looking out for is james hardin.


For the Number One Pick? wow


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> For the Number One Pick? wow


i didn't say that.

but maybe. we'll see how the year plays out. i'd much rather have him than griffin, mullens, or thabeet.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really really like James Harden as well but not for the first pick. Though he may be one of those guys that makes you wish you did take him first.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the next Euro league year could decide who goes first overall between Jennings and Rubio.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Rubio (if he comes out)
2. Griffon
3. DeRozan
4. Mullens
5. Jennings
6. Evans
7. Hardin
8. Thabeet
9. Aminu (love this kid goin' to Wake Forest)
10. Daye
Wildcard - Monroe

As of now that is my top 10 and wildcard.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i didn't say that.
> 
> but maybe. we'll see how the year plays out. i'd much rather have him than griffin, mullens, or thabeet.


As would I. I don't see the problem in taking him number one, as of now I don't think a GM would take him over the three you mentioned solely based on potential. I too would take Harden over those three, but size/potential and team needs play a big role in who gets taken first.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Rubio will be the sure fire number one if he declares. Especially after the exposure he is going to get after the Olympics.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> As would I. I don't see the problem in taking him number one, as of now I don't think a GM would take him over the three you mentioned solely based on potential. I too would take Harden over those three, but size/potential and team needs play a big role in who gets taken first.


i guess when i talk about who i think should be the number one pick or who the early favorite will be, usually i'm just talking about who i think the best player in the draft will be. to me that's a bigger deal than who actually will get selected number 1 but obviously for mock drafts and things they are trying to predict the actual order.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i guess when i talk about who i think should be the number one pick or who the early favorite will be, usually i'm just talking about who i think the best player in the draft will be. to me that's a bigger deal than who actually will get selected number 1 but obviously for mock drafts and things they are trying to predict the actual order.


Everyone seems to handle that differently, at least from what I have seen. This is also why I'm usually stressing whether this is my personal opinion and evaluation of a player or a prediction where he will go. At this point, guessing the actual order can only be considered fun and we should focus on discussing the players.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> Rubio will be the sure fire number one if he declares. Especially after the exposure he is going to get after the Olympics.


Surefire? I don't know about that. He's a solid choice for first pick, but nothing is for sure.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Where would Rubio have gone in the 08 draft?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Where would Rubio have gone in the 08 draft?


I think Top 5, ahead of Russell Westbrook.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

croco said:


> I think Top 5, ahead of Russell Westbrook.


But behind Rose and Mayo?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> But behind Rose and Mayo?


Yes, as great as a talent Rubio is, he hasn't done more up to this point than Rose or Mayo. Add to it that teams are more reluctant to draft international players with their first picks than they were five or even two years ago and I don't see how Rubio goes ahead of Rose, Beasley and Mayo. This year should be different though.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

croco said:


> Yes, as great as a talent Rubio is, he hasn't done more up to this point than Rose or Mayo. Add to it that teams are more reluctant to draft international players with their first picks than they were five or even two years ago and I don't see how Rubio goes ahead of Rose, Beasley and Mayo. This year should be different though.


Is that more because of his improvement (projected)? Or because of the weakness of the upcoming class?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> i guess when i talk about who i think should be the number one pick or who the early favorite will be, usually i'm just talking about who i think the best player in the draft will be. to me that's a bigger deal than who actually will get selected number 1 but obviously for mock drafts and things they are trying to predict the actual order.


I can agree with that. Thats how I try to think of things. Sometimes Potential gets in the way of my views so sometimes mine might be fogged by the "P" word. 


The Krakken it's because of the weakness in the '09 draft class. That class is going to be the weakest in a while IMO but things could change based on how the college season plays out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> I can agree with that. Thats how I try to think of things. Sometimes Potential gets in the way of my views so sometimes mine might be fogged by the "P" word.
> 
> 
> The Krakken it's because of the weakness in the '09 draft class. That class is going to be the weakest in a while IMO but things could change based on how the college season plays out.


Exactly.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I am going with Derozan. Physical beast. Same way Rose jumped over Beasley. He is a dominant physical specimen for his NBA position. Unless Griffin measures a legit 6'10+ then Derozan will go #1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rubio is not going #1. Don't see the hype.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I voted for Derozan but next year is a toss up.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Brandon Jennings


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Patty Mills


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Patty Mills


First pick in the second round sounds about right :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If I was choosing for the Pacers I would choose Rubio, but I just don't see a point guard going first overall.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> If I was choosing for the Pacers I would choose Rubio, but I just don't see a point guard going first overall.


One did this year..


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bruno34115 said:


> One did this year..


Yes, but he was also the first one in, what, 12 years (since Iverson)? Off the top of my head I don't think there were any others in that span. As a rule, the #1 pick is big.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My Knicks will hopefully land Rubio. Him in D'Antoni's offense= :smoothcriminal: good times for Knicks fans.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

luther said:


> Yes, but he was also the first one in, what, 12 years (since Iverson)? Off the top of my head I don't think there were any others in that span. As a rule, the #1 pick is big.


Bogut went first over Chris Paul supporting your point, doesnt mean it's the right thing to do though.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

rainman said:


> Bogut went first over Chris Paul supporting your point, doesnt mean it's the right thing to do though.


I've never said it was the right thing. I just said it's historically the way it goes. Nobody is going to look back and vouch for the Kwame Brown or Michael Olowokandi selections, but that doesn't change things. Will GMs learn? Ask your example, Chris Paul... When it comes down to it, size almost always wins out.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> My Knicks will hopefully land Rubio. Him in D'Antoni's offense= :smoothcriminal: good times for Knicks fans.


No doubt, I was hoping the Knicks were going to somehow land OJ Mayo at this draft. That would have been a great fit for him and the team (I'm certainly not a Knick fan, but that would have been awesome).


----------

